# Why Country Music Sucks



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

[video=youtube_share;WySgNm8qH-I]http://youtu.be/WySgNm8qH-I[/video]


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

I think they're confusing pop music set to country chords for country music.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There are other reasons too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> There are other reasons too.


What he said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Those cliche'd lyrics and themes are *exactly* the reason why country sucks. I like the music but the lyrics are so groan inducing that I can't listen to them anymore.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love country music but not too much this new stuff. I love the old country of Merle Haggard, George Jones and I like the more progressive sound of the 80's from Desert Rose Band, Restless Heart, Southern Pacific.
But this new stuff is just so much fluff.
Now here's a guy that attempted to put it all in one song.

[video=youtube;m_qfujQ_jTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_qfujQ_jTQ[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Hank Williams, Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, Lefty Frizzell, Ernest Tubbs etc IS Country Music. I don't recognize the stuff in the OP's Video, I think it is something called new country or pop country. An entirely different animal that I don't allow in my home.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Hank Williams, Merle Haggard, Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, Lefty Frizzell, Ernest Tubbs etc IS Country Music. I don't recognize the stuff in the OP's Video, I think it is something called new country or pop country. An entirely different animal that I don't allow in my home.


Real country music is now called Alt Country - people like Holly Williams who are playing folk festivals because they're too country for country.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know what I hate about "the blues"? All that BB/Albert/Freddie King stuff, Muddy Waters, Howlin' Wolf, Jimmy Reed, etc.? It's all "I woke up this morning" this, and "My woman done left me" that and "I cain't pay my bills" that. And if it's not that, it's "gypsy woman" this, and "mojo" that. Honestly. You'd think they could find something else to write about!!

But seriously, EVERY popular music form, when there is enough of it, can be seen to fall into a sort of lyrical template, as topics and rhetorical styles become established. There's boilerplate punk rock, boilerplate psychedelia, boilerplate hip-hop and rap, boilerplate disco, boilerplate prog rock, boilerplate rockabilly, and on and on. Hell, there's boilerplate opera too. The same moon-june-spoon criticisms can be levied about any musical form that has lyrics. Country is not particularly unique in that respect. Where it gets foolish is in the requirement to have a southern accent of some form, and a hat. A cowboy hat earns you as much instant respect in country as a gold tooth gets you in rap or country blues.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love old country, mountain music, bluegrass et cetera.

One of the things that bothers me most about so called new country is the image of down to earth, everyday folks driving down country roads on their way to the family farm that we get handed.

Meanwhile, it's just a guy who's daddy is an accountant and who lves in Brentwood (affluent subburb of Nash-Vegas). Of course, in fairness the same happens in other genres.

That added to the fact that most new country acts seems to think they're rock stars when it comes to their live show doesn't help.

I love listening to people like Allison Krauss. She has her pop tunes, but when she sticks to the roots stuff and has guys like Mr. Douglas (when you're _that_ good I call you Mister), it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I love old country, mountain music, bluegrass et cetera.
> 
> One of the things that bothers me most about so called new country is the image of down to earth, everyday folks driving down country roads on their way to the family farm that we get handed.
> 
> ...


real is real, fake is fake.

I like real in almost every genre. I can tolerate some forms of theatrical performance ( new country isn't one).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Suck????..... you guys are picking the wrong _*country*_ maybe? 

[video=youtube;Pd6COxDKkGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd6COxDKkGU[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I love old country, mountain music, bluegrass et cetera.
> 
> * One of the things that bothers me most about so called new country is the image of down to earth, everyday folks driving down country roads on their way to the family farm that we get handed.
> 
> ...


Ya I agree....its gotten to be a real tired cliché, much as rap music has its own tired clichés, blues and metal did as well, etc.. Tim McGraw is a good example of what you describe. Used to have a radio commercial about how he remembers driving an old pickup truck down to the swimming hole with the tunes cranked. Considering his dad was a millionaire MLB pitcher, Im pretty sure he had his choice of brand new vehicles as well as a big sweet swimming pool on their own property.
It seems to me the males in general are the worst culprits, plus most of them aren't really that great signers and seem to even exaggerate the annoying twang in a desperate appeal to southerners. enough with the tight pants and big cowboy hats 24/7 we know are covering up your bald spots.

Some of the girls have really great voices and are eye candy.

I don't mind crossover country when it is honest about it....lady Antebellum for example.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Good replies. I was kinda stirring with the thread title itself, although I hold to it for the music in the video. Of course, I'm not disparaging anyone's music tastes (unless you like like the songs in the vid, sorry) and I completely agree with the notion that authentic music is best, rather than artificially produced pap with a calculated marketable image, in any genre. I don't listen to country music myself (scarred from childhood) and I was quite surprised by how much the lyrics in the clip I posted overlapped. Sucks how unoriginal it was.

Mark, for the record, I'm not a fan of unoriginal lyrics in blues, either. Don't string me up, but I mostly liked blues for the guitar solos rather than the lyrics or rhythm. *shrug* I like what I like. That said, there are rare gems out there with original lyrics, from the heartfelt to the comical. 

shoretyus, as for your clip, well the girls are pretty, but I don't think that clip is really any more authentic to that country than the music in the clip I posted.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

My kind of country:

[video=youtube;RWDt-tqQshs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWDt-tqQshs[/video]



Actually, for mine, there's songs in any genre that I like, and songs I don't. The genre / category itself is basically irrelevant.

Neil


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I do like this song:

[video=youtube_share;mYKWch_MNY0]http://youtu.be/mYKWch_MNY0[/video]

It's the first song I played and sang to my now wife.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

So, some of you don't like country music . . . . and . . . . it's well known that most people don't like rap. (snicker)
How about a country rap song. Perhaps 2 wrongs will make a right?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> So, some of you don't like country music . . . . and . . . . it's well known that most people don't like rap. (snicker)
> How about a country rap song. Perhaps 2 wrongs will make a right?


Been done. Google Tim McGraw and Nelly.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> So, some of you don't like country music . . . . and . . . . it's well known that most people don't like rap. (snicker)
> How about a country rap song. Perhaps 2 wrongs will make a right?


Check out this hunk of shit from Brad Paisley and LL COol J:

[video=youtube;7kMg-I1CZak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kMg-I1CZak[/video]


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> So, some of you don't like country music . . . . and . . . . it's well known that most people don't like rap. (snicker)
> How about a country rap song. Perhaps 2 wrongs will make a right?


Go to the 3 minute mark and hear cowboy troy rap with Big&Rich

[video=youtube;VwdOF2eIpcI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwdOF2eIpcI[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -



bagpipe said:


> Check out this hunk of shit from Brad Paisley and LL COol J:






I'm a huge Brad Paisley fan. I've bought every CD he's released...except this last one that "Accidental Racist" came from. The whole album is a piece of crap. Sounds like he had Taylor Swift write a lot of the material. I never really did like most of the radio releases from his albums. But there were a lot of good cuts that never made the radio.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't be so hard on Country . It is the last stand for decent guitar playing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Never been much of a country music fan, but I have sympathy with the fans who aren't into the current country music--or rather pop music with fiddles & banjos.

No matter how talented the singers & musicians may be.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My kind of country...

[video=youtube;F4lQQNk1WCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4lQQNk1WCg[/video]


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> So, some of you don't like country music . . . . and . . . . it's well known that most people don't like rap. (snicker)
> How about a country rap song. Perhaps 2 wrongs will make a right?


Love the algebraic approach. when all else fails!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

What we have here as well as with most pop genre's is what I refer to as corporate music. This brand of Country and similar with urban, dance and rock is to music what McDonalds is to culinary arts. 
It's specifically designed to hit all the familiar themes of the original but polished and packaged for mass consumption. This isn't to disparage any of the musicians as most of them are professional and are likely quite talented. The "business" end of things thrives on repeatability and predictability. Unfortunately for a lot of musicians it's like ( to continue with the food metaphor) taking a trained chef and putting him on the burger line at Micky D's. 
This is not to say that one cannot enjoy the guilty pleasure of a fast food meal once in a while but it's a far cry from an original creation from a talented artist. 
When one of these types of musicians (or bands) does break through then you quickly see a new series of copies on the "fast food" menu of music. Oooh! A southwest burger! Chipotle anyone?
There will always be originals and there will always be weak, homogenized copies that follow where art meets commerce.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> My kind of country...
> 
> [video=youtube;F4lQQNk1WCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4lQQNk1WCg[/video]


alt-country?
man, few instruments make my ears bleed more than bagpipes. other than that, it was a pretty catchy new-punk tune.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Diablo said:


> man, *few instruments make my ears bleed more than bagpipes*.


Hey! I'm doing my best ! :sEm_ImSorry:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

deadear said:


> Don't be so hard on Country . It is the last stand for decent guitar playing.


i completely disagree. There's good guitar playing in all kinds of music. I'll start with Bonamassa, andy mckee, we can look at metal and punk and blues too..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> i completely disagree. There's good guitar playing in all kinds of music. I'll start with Bonamassa, andy mckee, we can look at metal and punk and blues too..


true. pretty much all of the good guitar playing from any of the genres never makes the mainstream anyways. gotta hunt for it, but its there..


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

deadear said:


> Don't be so hard on Country . It is the last stand for decent guitar playing.


 Sorry new music getting main stream air play should have been in there.


----------

